# welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?



## platfisch7000 (2. März 2005)

hallo leute wer kennt sich aus mit ponton boot und e-außenbordern!|kopfkrat 

also eigendlich bin (war) ich ein belly boat angler,
doch nun habe ich mich für ein ponton boot entschieden!
mein ponton boot ist von creek company (odc 816)!
ich habe es bestellt und es soll unterwegs sein!
dieses boot hat noch keine motorhalterung,aber ich werde mir dort eine anbauen.(gibt auch welche mit,aber soll nicht schlimm sein eine zu montieren)
nun habe ich dieses boot nur einmal gesehen bzw aufgebaut!
ich habe nun ein paar fragen zum boot und außenborder,da ich mich mit beidem,
leider nicht auskenne!#d        ;+      #q  

-wer hat das odc 816 und kann mir tipps geben,zum gebrauch und umgang?
-was muß man zur pflege tun?   (wird auch im salzwasser eingesetzt werden)
-wie schnell ist so ein boot?
-wer kann mir einen e-außenborder empfehlen (worauf muß ich achten,was sollte er können)
-ich habe von rihno & minn kota gehört?!
-reicht das kleinste modell? (sprich die größe?/leistung?/preis?)
-habt ihr internetadressen wo ich mir welche anschauen kann? (shop's?)

nun ja,will mal zum ende kommen!|bla: 
ich bin über jede antwort ,oder jeden tipp im bezug auf boot und vorallem
außenborder,sehr dankbar!

viel petri heil an euch und danke,der hilflose

Plattfisch  #6


----------



## Reppi (3. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Hallo Plattfisch 7000;
ich habe ein ODC und kann Dir jetzt auf die schnelle nur sagen;
sehr schnell - Paddel
trockener Mors
ABER auch 1-2 Nachteile...
Verdriftet schnell
umständlicher Aufbau
und wenn es Salzwasser nur sieht setzt es Rost an ( ne kleine Nirosta-Behandlung zumindest für die "Steckverbindungen" ist Pflicht).
Falls Du noch mehr wissen möchtest, kannst mich ja PN`en
Gruß Uwe


----------



## HD4ever (3. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

hast ein Bild von dem Ponton boot ???  #c
EMotor ist sicherlich nich schlecht .... aber mußt ja immer ne fette Batterie mitschleppen ....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

E-Motor würde ich nicht so empfehlen, wegen der schon angesprochenen Batterie. Die wird die Größe und Gewicht einer Autobatterie haben und die bekomm mal isoliert und wassergeschützt aufs Pontoon verstaut!!  #6 

Besser ist ein 2 oder 4 PS Viertakt-Motor.
Wir hatten letztens so einen gesehen, der ist mit 2PS Hondamotor ruckizucki draussen gewesen und der machte richtig Speed.
Dabei sind die Paddel aber immer noch Pflicht, denn wenn mal der Motor aussetzt...........   #h


----------



## HD4ever (3. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

eben ! an sonen kleinen 2 PS'er hab ich auch gedacht ....
klein handlich und bei ebay gebraucht auch mal für kleines Geld gut zu bekommen !!!
einziger Nachteil ist das du den nicht überall einsetzen darfst ....


----------



## platfisch7000 (3. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

mensch leute,danke für die schnellen antworten

also das boot ist hier zusehen!

http://www.creekcompany.com/indivdisplay.php?primaryAutoID=8&Department=Pontoon+Boats

also reppi, was für ein odc hast du,denn das was ich meine,ist mit alurahmen.
da kann doch nichts rosten ???

zu der batterie:
ich dachte ein e-außenborder,wäre besser,weil er leichter ist!?
außerdem ist bei einem verbrennungsmotor,der schweinkram doch vorprogrammiert
ich meine mit öl,fett und sprit im oder auf dem boot???
ich werde (wenn die haushaltskasse es wieder zulässt) mir sowieso ein echolot kaufen.
dann habe ich eh eine batterie an bord!
mit der batterie ist es kein problem die unterzukriegen,da hinter dem sitz eine genügend
große ablagefläche vorhanden ist!
mann könnte mit e-motor auch mal auf große binnengewässer ,wo es nicht anders erlaubt ist! (zb.urlaub)
ich kenne jemannden der beruflich mit gelakkus zu tun hat,da bekomme ich jeden aukku
von 1,9ah bis 40ah!
also habe ich hier keine kosten und so ein 40ah akku ist sogar bei meiner schwester im
auto,als batterie(der bringt das locker)!
auch treibstoffkosten hätte ich nicht!

paddel sind nartürlich,trozdem pflicht!!!

was meint ihr so zu meinen argumenten,liege ich mit meiner vorstellung falsch?
weiß jemand noch etwas,dazu?

nochmals danke!
*mfg* platt000


----------



## HD4ever (3. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

EMotor ist bestimmt klasse !!!
kein Lärm .... keine Abgase .... 
aber leider keine Ahnung wie lange du mit ner 40 APh Batterie so kommst ....
und das kleine Ding wiegt ja nicht so viel so das der Motor nicht sooo groß sein muß .... mußt mal ausprobieren .... 
wenn die Fahrzeit ausreichend ist, hat es bestimmt große Vorteile -> fahren auf Binnenseen z.B.   #6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ plat000

Gute Argumente. Dann mal los mit dem E-Motor.
Berichte doch mal davon, wäre vielleicht nützlich für einige hier!  :m


----------



## Mirco (3. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Hallo Plat000,

"...mit der batterie ist es kein problem die unterzukriegen,da hinter dem sitz eine genügend große ablagefläche vorhanden ist!.."

Zu bedenken (prüfen) ist die Tragfähigkeit dieser Ablage bei Punktbelastung, da die Bat. ja kompakt und gewichtsintensiv ist.

Wenn Du die Pole fettest sollte das mit der Verpackung (Salzwasserschutz) unproblematisch sein.

Hab mir für mein Schlauchboot ein MinnKota Endura 40 lbs gekauft. Dieser ist nicht Salzwassertauglich !

Es gibt von Minnkota den "Riptide", welcher speziell fürs Salzwasser konzipiert ist. Hat z.B. eine Zinkannode (Opferannode) die vor korrosion schützt. Der "Riptide" liegt, je nach Leistung und Ausführung bei ca. EUR 400,00 bis 800,00.

Da Du mit Deinem Boot wie ein Korken auf dem Wasser schwimmst und sehr windanfällig bist empfehle ich an der Leistung (Schubkraft) nicht zu sparen.
Ich glaube aber, daß der "Riptide" erst ab 40 lbs  anfängt.

Die Länge der Motorpinne ist auch wichtig. Sonnst bekommst Du einen Krampf im Arm.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche!

PS: Denk an das Abschleppseil für uns unmotorisierte BBler  |supergri


----------



## grieme (3. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Moin !
ich bin selber Besitzer eines Pontonbootes (Hobie Floatcat, ist eins mit festen Kunststoffrümpfen, also nix zum Aufblasen), haben wir uns vor Jahren mit Kollegen aus den USA kommen lassen. Ein Kollege hats mal mit Benzin-Viertakt-Außenborder von Honda (kleinstes Modell, ich glaube 2,5 PS) probiert und er hat sich dabei fast überschlagen (hätte verdammt schlimm enden können !!), das Teil hatte definitiv viel zu viel Schub und drückt dabei durch sein Gewicht das Boot zusätzlich vorn hoch. Ein anderer Kollege hats mit E-Motor probiert, der wird aber samt Batteroiekasten bei jeder zweiten Welle überspült, sprich das ganze lässt sich einfach nicht spritzwassersicher verstauen, er hat den Versuch sehr schnell sehr genervt aufgegeben, von der elenden Schlepperei (Batterie + Motor) mal ganz abgesehen.
Die Frage ist doch, wozu du den Motor brauchst. Wenns um das Zurücklegen größerer Entfernungen geht, die rudertechnisch zu beschwerlich sind, führt wegen der Reichweite eh nichts an einem Benziner mit den genannten Problemen vorbei. Wenns dir mehr ums Schleppangeln geht, wofür ja ein E-Motor geeignet wäre, da hab ich bisher mit schlichtem Rudern die allerbesten Erfahrungen gemacht, zumal diese Pontonboote sehr viel angenehmer und leichter zu rudern sind als ein herkömmliches Ruderboot. ich jedenfalls hab so schon viele Stunden Schleppend auf der Ostsee und einigen Binnenseen verbracht.
Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn:
Motoren, ob Elektro oder Benzin, sind für diese Boote nur sehr bedingt geeignet, so zumindest die Erfahrungen von meinen Kollegen und mir.

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## Reppi (3. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@Plattfisch
Also wenn ich mich nicht irre, habe ich das 816.......
Aber meins hat definitiv keinen Alu-Rahmen..............
Die Geschichte mit dem Motor spuckt mir auch schon die ganze Zeit durch den Kopf, aber ich gestehe, ich traue dem Braten nicht ; Argumente siehe oben.
Da ich auch noch ein Togiak habe, stehe ich jedesmal vor der Wahl, welches nehme ich.
Ich persönlich fühle mich subjektiv im Togiak wohler, nur wenn mein Schwager dann mit dem ODC Kreise um mich dreht... |kopfkrat 
Du solltest für Dich nochmal genau definieren, wo genau Du das Teil einsetzen willst.....


----------



## platfisch7000 (4. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

hhhhmmmmmhhhh!
naja ist wirklich nicht leicht,diese sache mit dem AB!
die argumente von grieme oder qrieme (sorry,kann ich nicht genau lesen)
machen einen wirklich nachdenklich!
aber ich habe mir das schon so schön alles ausgemalt gehabt!(kennt ihr sicherlich auch)
darum werde ich  versuchen mir son dingens ,irgendwo mal zu leihen und mir mal
selber ein bild davon machen!
vorher werde ich es ein paar mal ohne austesten

ja ich wollte den AB auch zum schleppen nutzen und wegen sicherheit!
denn paddel und AB ist sicherer als nur eine möglichkeit(kann ja immer mal was schlapp machen,paddel weg oder kapput,oder so!?)
natürlich ist es auch einfacher,als paddeln (eigendlich bin ich garnicht faul...hi hi)
ich wollte es einfach so gut wie möglich fertig machen,da es mir nicht möglich ist ein
richtiges boot zu besitzen!(geld,stellplatz,versichern ...usw.)
und vom bb will ich halt weg,weil ich immer auf nen 2ten mann angewiesen bin und
zu unsicher ist!

also wenn ich es ausprobiert habe lass ich es euch wissen!
danke an euch und lasst mir noch ein dorsch drin,wir sehen uns im wasser!
(also ich meine auf dem wasser,ist besser)

platt000


----------



## Klapps kallikay (4. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute wer kennt sich aus mit ponton boot und e-außenbordern!|kopfkrat
> 
> also eigendlich bin (war) ich ein belly boat angler,
> doch nun habe ich mich für ein ponton boot entschieden!
> ...



Hallo erstmal!
Also ich ahre das RT-BB als v-Form und habe mir auch schon so meine gedanken gemacht,wie ich mich im BB besser(schneller,entspannter)bewegen kann.
Also erst einmal zur Batterieu mußt auf jeden Fall eine gel oder Fliesbatterie nehmen,denn normale Autobatterien haben nur eine starke Starter spannung die dann schnell einbricht und du dann einen immer langsamer werdenen E-motor.Leider wiegt meine Batterie so ca.20 kg,aber das ist mir so ziemlich egal,weil ich mir einen LKW-Schlauch bei ebay gekauft habe auf dem ich ein Brett spanne ,wo Motor,Batterie und echolot/GPS befestigt werden.
Der Motor ist einer Vom Sailor,SBN.Habe ihn für 95 Euro bei ebay neu erworben.ER hat zwar nur zwei Vorwärtsgähge, aber es soll ja nur fürs BB sein,also mir langt er.Meine Batterie hat übrigens 50 AH und hält so 2 Stunden.
Ich bin auf die Idee gekommen,als ich noch season-TV hatte und dort ein Franzose so ein Gefährt benutzte um die Rhone-Altarme auf Zander und Wels zu befischen.
Wenn mein Gefährt dann endgültig als fertig gilt,bringe ich auch Fotos ins AB.

Der frühe wurm fängt den Fisch.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ Klapps....

WoW ! da möchte ich wirklich mal ein paar Fotos von sehen und Erfahrungen von Dir hören. Habe auch schon gedanklich mit sowas gespielt, nur habe ich es immer verworfen, weil der Aufwand nicht lohnt.

Bin echt gespannt wie Du das realisiert hast ?  :m  #h


----------



## platfisch7000 (5. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

moin klappsy!:q 

also ich meinte mit pontoon boot ,ein's zum rudern (kattermaranaufbau)
kein BB sowie ein togiak! und ich bräuchte keinen extra schlauch für meine sachen!

aber ich muß dir leider zu deinem vorhaben sagen,daß ich glaube du wirst es nach ein paarmaligen benutzen,entnervt aufgeben.#t  
denn ich habe mir ,als ich vor 6 jahren angefangen habe,mit dem BB,mal eine große kustoffkiste aus dem baumarkt gekauft.
unter die kiste habe ich eine rohzellplatte (so wie styropor) mit pu-schaum befestigt,
wegen besseren auftrieb!:m 
die kiste habe ich so fertiggebastellt,daß ich sie an die seite meines BB's (u-form)einhaken kann.nun hatte ich eine transportmöglichkeit,für all mein geröttel.
doch leider mußte ich im laufe der zeit feststellen,das es mir alles zu nervig wurde.
die kiste muß befestigt werden,da war mein (darmaliges) echlot dran und ich habe für beide seiten des bootes, auch rutenhalter mit schachteln für kleinkram gebaut!#6 

was ich eingendlich sagen will ist:
-die kollegen haben schon 5 fische im sack,da bist du noch am aufbauen!
-du bist mit dem ganzen kram windanfälliger(extra ring/bei mir kiste)
-und auf dem wasser ist weniger platz,ich meine,da ist links dein ankerseil
darüber schwimmt dein kescher rum,rechts von dir schwimmt dein ring,kabel vom
AB und echolot.dein fischgalgen hängt schon zwischen deinen beinen..........
......wo willst du nun noch einen fisch drillen........???
wenn sich nicht dein blinker schon vor dem auswerfen in diesen sachen verhakt
hat!?
also ich gehe so "nackt" wie möglich heutzutage ins BB ,um so freier und flexibler ist mann auf dem wasser! und meine kollegen sitzen nicht schon ne stunde im auto und
warten ,bis ich auch mal fertig bin mit einpacken 
ich will dir das nicht vermiesen,doch das ist meine meinung dazu!
darum will ich ein richtiges pontoon boot haben! (größer,schneller, flexibler,sicherer!)
ich kann viele sachen zum transport am rahmen montiert lassen (z.b.echolot!)

naja,lass es uns wissen was daraus wird!
*mfg* plattfisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## platfisch7000 (5. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

achja,klappsy, 
über den akku hatte ich ja weiter oben schon geschrieben!
(wer sonst solche akkus auch braucht,kann mir schreiben)


----------



## Klapps kallikay (6. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Hey platti du machst mich ja richtig nachdenklich.
aber keine angst das meine kollegen schon 5 fische gedrillt haben bis ich im wasser bin,denn wir veranstalten ja kein wettkampf oder?nein wir gehen aus spaß am angeln und dem drumherum,angeln oder auch BB-fahren,vielleicht ja bald sogar mit einem boot,ist doch egal ob die anderen 2-5min früher im wasser sind.außerdem kann ich dich beruhigen,mein rettungsring ist schnell aufgebaut denn der ring wird auf der tanke VORHER augepumpt,so das ich nur noch die paar spanngurte festziehen und die batterie zum strand bringen muß, und abfahrt.das mit dem styropor hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert,war gar nicht schlecht für den ersten versuch doch das war mir dann alles zu sperrig.
nun baue ich die platte für die ring wo dann gleich das echo fest montiert bleibt,nur der rahmen natürlich,die 2 muttern halten nicht auf.dann brauche ich noch die richtigen spanngurte und muß noch eine halterung für meinen motor bauen/schweißen.haltelaschen wo der ring mit dem BB fest verbunden wird hole ich auch aus dem baumarkt.
übrigens wird der ring vor die füsse gespannt,genau passend mit den enden des V-BB-schläuchen.der LKW-schlauch hat dieselbe größe,passt wie arsch auf grundeis.außerdem werde ich mir so oder so noch einen sattelsitz besorgen,damit ich noch höher im BB sitze umd nicht alle halbe jahr meine wathose im schritt durchscheuert.dann hab ich auch nicht mehr so viel wasserwiderstand mit dem mors.der bremst mit den floßen am meisten.
und zu deinee bedenken wegen drift-anfälligkeit,ich glaube das das pontonboot da ganz andere(größere)probleme hat als das V-BB.ich werde wenn das gefährt fertig ist auf alle fälle fotos machen und sie dir dann zur verfügung stellen.

P.S.  die idee hab ich auch geklaut,denn bei seasons lief so was im TV.da hatte ein franzose zwar eine gekaufte version(sah sehr professionell aus)die etwas kleiner war und er sie hinter dem BB hatte.damit ist der die alt-arme der rhone abgefahren und hat da auf zander und wels gefischt.
und mit der landung der riesigen welse(160-180) und 80er zander war gar kein problem.im gegenteil,er hat sie alle mit der hand gelandet.leider hat mein videorecorder die kassette geschluckt,sonst hätte ich davon mal ne cd gebrannt.

MfG kay


----------



## platfisch7000 (7. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

achso,naja dann gute fahrt und lass mal was hören wie das so läuft,wenn es fertig ist!


----------



## platfisch7000 (8. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

hat sonst noch jemand einen tipp?


----------



## Stokker (11. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@mirco
Ich habe den Endura 30 und nach Herstellerangabe ist der Seetauglich...


----------



## platfisch7000 (11. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@stokker

hallo,vielen dank für deine antwort!
hast du den an einem ponton boot?
und wo hast du ihn gekauft und was kostet der?
bist du mit dem gerät zufrieden?
ist es ein e-außenborder?

plattfisch


----------



## Mirco (11. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Moin Stokker,

See = Salzwassertauglich ?

Na dann bin ich aber platt.

Finde meine Unterlagen zum Motor leider nicht. Spätfolge des letzten Umzugs  :c 

Frage mich dann natürlich wozu es den "Riptide" gibt. Vonwegen Opferanode und so.

Ich habe auch schon daran gedacht mal gemütlich mit meinem kleinen Schlauchboot und dem E-Mot auf der Ostsee zu dümpeln. Natürlich nur im Uferbereich als ALternative zum BB !!!  Bin ja nicht lebensmüde !!!

Wäre platzmäßig ganz nett.
Vielleicht schlepp ich den ganzen Krempel mit zum ABBB-CUP 2005.
Mal sehen, ächz.

@ platfisch
Du hast ne PN mit men Link zu einem Anbieter der recht günstig erscheint.

Zumindet kostet der Endura 40 lbs dort nur EUR 289,00.

Im Sommer 2003 hab ich dafür noch EUR 399,00 bezahlt. Und das war schon günstig.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. März 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ Mirco

...schlepp mal mit zum ABBB-Cup 2005.
Da werden bestimmt reichlich neugierige Augen dabei sein und irgendwas zuwasserlassen ..... na wenn es mehr nicht ist.  :m  #h


----------



## Klapps kallikay (7. April 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> @ Klapps....
> 
> WoW ! da möchte ich wirklich mal ein paar Fotos von sehen und Erfahrungen von Dir hören. Habe auch schon gedanklich mit sowas gespielt, nur habe ich es immer verworfen, weil der Aufwand nicht lohnt.
> 
> Bin echt gespannt wie Du das realisiert hast ?  :m  #h




Hier nun die versprochenen Fotos von meinem gespann!
ich kann nur dazu sagen,das ich mich nur in der größe/Art der Batterie getäuscht habe.Da mein kleiner Motor eigentlich nur max 16,5amp. im volllast nimmt,dachte ich das ich mit einer 50Ah gelbatterie länger als 45 min fahren kann bevor die Leistung merklich abnimmt.Ich dachte ich hätte echt ne klasse Batterie gekauft(Hagen drysafeH)doch als mal auf der internetseite von denen war hab ich den Batterietyp nicht mal gefunden.das heißt ich kann nicht mal genau sagen ob es ein gel oder flies/gel oder blei-akku ist.Ich kann nur sagen das so ca 20 kg wiegt,was eigentlich auf eine gelbatterie hindeutet.
Na ja,dann werde ich demnächst mir eine Maxxima zulegen.Die hält selbst bei Autos mit dicken Entstufen und reichlich Leistung ohne Lichtmaschinenversorgung ca.90 Minuten und man kann dann immer noch einen Wagen starten.Kostet zwar so um die 150 Euronen,daß ist es mir dann aber Wert,das ich wirklich den ganzen Tag Power genug habe.
Und zu den Erfahrungen mit dem angeblichen getüdel?
Ich kann nur sagen,das es wunderbar geklappt hat wie man auf den Fotos ja sehen kann.Ich habe diese herrlichen Dorsche in nur 3,90 Meter in Weißenhaus erwischt,und das mit der Browning Carboxy 2700.Wer die Rute kennt weiß,das das Ultraleicht fischen bedeutet.Ich habe die dicke Jungs bis unter das BB-Gespann gedrillt,bevor ich sie auch nur einen Centimeter vom Grund holen konnte.
Und gekeschert habe ich sie auch lieber,da sie doch schon ziemlich ausgeschlitzt waren.Danach sind sie Beide an den Galgen gekommen(Null Problemo).Das einzige was noch nicht so Perfekt war ist,das ich die Antenne vom GPS noch nicht Installiert habe,womit ich gleich diesen Hotspot hätte abspeichern können.Denn als ich gedrillt habe bin ich doch ein wenig sehr abgetrieben,was für das wiederfinden des Ortes ziemlich schwer war.
Was soll ich sonst noch alles schreiben,es war einfach ein optimaler Tag um seine Jungfernfahrt auf dem Großen Teig zu machen.

MfG Kay


----------



## Mac Gill (7. April 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Ich habe den Rhino RX34 -> dieser ist nicht Salzwassertasuglich laut Unterlagen!

Ich nutze den auf den Maasseen wenn mein 2-Takter pause hat...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. April 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ Klapps ...

Alle Achtung, prima gelöst ! #6 
Gibs vielleicht mal ein paar Pics von den Innerein ? Also ich meine wie hast Du das gelöst, die Aufhängung vom Motor und die Unterbringung der Batterie?

Achja..... wirst damit geschoben oder zieht Dich der Motor??


----------



## Klapps kallikay (7. April 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Also das mit der auf Aufhäng ist so eine Sache.Wenn ich das so sagen kann ganz schön beschissen.Ich hab da lange hin und her geschraubt,bis ich es so wie es jetzt ist.Ich muß dafürjetzt immer einen Akku-schrauber(Faulheit+Kraft)mitnehmen und die Halterung(wo der Motor dann schon dran ist)am Strand oder am Parkplatz(kommt immer auf die Entfernung an)auf der Platte festschrauben.Wer einen Kombo oder Van fährt kann das natürlich alles in einem lassen.Geht alles wunderbar zu tragen(wenn Du als erstes die Batterie an den Strand bringst)dann kannst Du klasse in die Öffnung für die Batterie fassen und ab geht's.Man läuft doch öfter als ich dachte,doch das holst dann alles wieder auf dem wasser rein,wenn sich die anderen abpaddeln.
Ich werde dann eben das Ding mal aus dem keller holen und noch ein paar Fotos machen.So Hier die Fotos!
Aber immer bedenken,alles nur Prototypen.Die schellen werde ich mir noch vernünftig bauen,jetzt wo ich weiß das es funktioniert.den Halter hab ich selber geschweißt(es immer von Vorteil eine klasse Werkstatt zu haben,zahlt sich früher oder später immer aus).Das mit dem Echogeber klappt auch super,bloß beim nächsten mal werde ich den Kabel-wust unter der Platte befestigen(ganz einfach eine schraubbare Öhse von unter reindrehen und mit Kabelstrapsen festziehen).


----------



## Mefo (7. April 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@Klapps kallikay
Erstmal Respekt und Anerkennung für deine Konstruktion.
Ich habe da ne menge Fragen .
1. Bis zur welchen Windstärke kommst Du mit dem E-Motor gegen die  
   Strömung ?
2. Wie schnell bist Du damit?
3. Kann man dein Tandem überhaupt bei Windstärke 3-4 einsetzen oder ist   
    es nur für Ententeich geeignet?
Ich benutze mein Ponton nur bis 3 max 4 Windstärken danach nehme ich lieber das BB.


----------



## Klapps kallikay (8. April 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

HI,da sind ja doch ein paar Interessierte!
Wie gesagt war das meine Jungfernfahrt!Aber ich kann Dir sagen,das jeder der bei Windstärke 3-4 oder mehr mit dem BB auf die Ostsee geht,selber schuld hat wenn er in Seenot gerät und dann dafür das er gerettet wird ordentlich blechen darf(wenn das mal reicht,leben ist schöner,als Radieschen von unten zu zählen)Ich persönlich habe schon bedenken bei 2 und mehr,besonders wenn die Tage vorher schon windig waren und sich doch eine unsichtbare Strömung auftut.Ich hatte schon einen Kollegen der in so eine Situation gekommen ist und nur Glück hatte das da 2 Leutz mit ihren Kanus zur Hilfe kamen.Er kommte schon lange nicht mehr das Ufer sehen.Auch wenn er an der Spitze in Staberhuk raus ist,wo ja bekanntlich schon eine gewisse Grundströmung herscht.Ich selber habe mal an einem Tag erlebt,das der Wind 8 mal seine Richtund geändert hat,so das Du Dich auf gar nichts einstellen/verlassen kannst.
Zur Geschwindigkeit muß ich sagen,das der Motoe nur ca.16kp Schub erzeugt,das bei dem Rhino Oder Minkota die zweite Fahrstufe bedeutet.
Außerdem mußte ich feststellen,das ich den Reifen nicht richtig(hart genug)aufgepumpt hatte sodaß die Batterie ca.10cm quer zur Fahrtrichtung im Wasser stand(Wassertemperatur 4-5 Grad)und dadurch natürlich unnötige verdrängung verursachte.Dann habe ich das RT-BB in V-Form,wo Du ja doch ziemlich mit dem Allerwertisten im Wasser sitzt.Obwohl ich schon die Hinternriemen auf ein Minimum reduziert habe,langt mir das noch nicht und werde mir da schon noch was einfallen lassen.
Aber die Geschwindigkeit ist immer noch schneller als mit Flossen.
Bin aber schon am überlegen mir einen Minkota zuzulegen,da ich so oder so vor habe mir ein richtiges Boot mit Motor  anschaffe,wo der Minkota gar nicht verkehrt ist zum Schleppen.Dann muß ich sowiso eine größere Batterie verbauen da die Dingerja bis 35amp ziehen,aber damit bist dann auf der ganz sicheren Seite was die Geschwindigkeit angeht,und natürlich kann man dann vielleicht bei 2-3,3-4 raus,wenn Du überhaupt rein kommst.

MfG Kay


----------



## Mefo (8. April 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@Klapps kallikay
ich habe absolut keine Probleme an der offenen Küste bei 4 Windstärken rauszufahren solange der Wind seitlich oder ablandig ist.
Denn der Motor eines BB-Fahrers steckt in den Beinen und da gibt es große unterschiede .
Bei ablandigem Wind  kannst Du in der Landabdeckung z.B HB auch bei 6-7 noch 200m rausfahren.
Wo es gefährlich wird ist wenn die Strömung zu stark wird oder die Wellen zu hoch und deine Fahrt immer wieder bremsen würden.
Mit starker Strömung habe ich rund um Fehmarn bei Wind 4+ immer zu rechnen.Darum ein Tipp "Strömungsvorausberechnung BSH " #6


----------



## Mirco (9. April 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ KAY

Cooles Ding, mein Respekt !!!

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der "Feinschliff". Viel Spaß dabei!

Du hast den Geber ja direkt über dem E-Mot angebracht. Sag mal hat der E-Mot das Signal vom Echolot nicht gestört?

Wird Zeit, daß ich mein kleines Schlauchboot repariert bekomme. Dann test ich das mit dem E-Mot auch mal!


----------



## Stokker (9. April 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

`Tschuldigung das ich mich erst heute wieder einklinke.
Also mein Endura 30 schiebt mein Banana Faltboot mit einer sehr guten Geschwindigkeit.( mit 2 Mann )Und das dürfte für ein Pontonboot mit einer Person erst recht reichen.
40 Ah Batterien reichen für einen Angler einen ganzen Tag wenn er nicht nur schleppt sondern sich auch treiben lässt .Ich habe eine 60 Ah /18 Kg Gelbatterie, die ist unverwüstlich und super.

@Mirco
das mit der Seetauglichkeit stimmt tatsächlich.
Das Ostseewasser ist aber auch nicht sonderlich agressiv , habe ich festgestellt.Gut ,Messer und Haken rosten fröhlich vor sich hin wenn du ihnen die Gelegenheit gibst und nichts dagegen unternimmst(einfetten etc.)
Der Riptide ist natürlich das Non plus Ultra für Meeresfahrer, aber jeder andere Minnkota hält den normalen Meeresgebrauch eines Anglers auch aus.Es verhält sich wie mit normalen Stationärrollen,wasch und öl sie nach dem Salzwassereinsatz und es passiert ihnen nichts.

Mein Motor hatte im November 04 seine Ostseetaufe und er schnurrt nach wie vor wie eine zufriedene Katze.
Und nächste Woche schipper ich wieder auf`m Leoteich..(.Mit Lampe,Echolot,Rudern,Handy,Schwimmweste etc.)....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. April 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ Klapps....

Durch die Fotos sieht man das Du die Batterie ungeschützt, also nicht vor Spritzwasser geschützt dort hängen hast. Geht das so ? Gammelt die nicht ?
Die muss doch bei Salzwasser förmlich aufblühen !

Bist Du mit Deinem BB und dem Motorring verbunden ?
Ab welcher Wellenhöhe, direkt am Strand, kannst Du das ganze Gerödel nicht mehr handeln ? Auf den Fotos ist ja alles gleich Null Wellen, da geht das bestimmt easy.

Versteh die Fragen bitte nicht negativ ! #h


----------



## Stokker (9. April 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@plattfisch 7000
Ich bin voll zufrieden mit ihm .Gekauft habe ich ihn für 150 Euro ,neu ,bei ebay.Er ist echt stark und lässt sich leicht handhaben.
Hast du dir jetzt schon einen zugelegt ??


----------



## Mirco (9. April 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ Stokker,
wie gesagt,ich werd's jetzt auch mal ausprobieren.

Bananaboot, auch ne Alternative. Die Dinger sollen ja auch "unsinkbar" sein.

Wie weit traust Du Dich denn mit Bananaboot und E-Mot raus?
(Ich weiß, daß ist Wind- & Strömungsabhängig, etc., aber so grundsätzlich und ungefähr?)

@ Mike
Also meine Bat. (wartungsfrei) ist in einem Kunststoffgehäuse eingeschweißt. Da sollten nur die beiden Pole durch entsprechendes Fett geschützt sein. Ansonsten seh ich da kein Risiko.


----------



## Stokker (9. April 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Ich gehe ca. 1500 m raus,aber man kann sich auch verschätzen.Das Boot ist genial, wirklich.


----------



## platfisch7000 (13. April 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Ja also,das hört sich gut an!
also ich meine das es mit dem motor auch geht,auf der ostsee!
denn es weis kein händler so recht bescheid ab seine E-Außenborder für das salzwasser tauglich sind!da hört man immer wieder was anderes und neues!
bei dem rhino habe ich in einem katalog gesehen,das er bei dem einsatz im salzwasser seine garantie verliert!
aber ich werde mir trozdem ein minn-kota,oder endura kaufen und ihn so flegen,wie oben beschrieben,denn salzwassertaugliche modelle kosten 450 - 650 € und das ist mir zuviel!
wer angst um seinen akku hat,oder einen neuen braucht kann mich anschreiben!
ich habe diese akkus von 1,9ah bis 40 ah gebraucht für wenig geld!
Plattfisch!!!


----------



## platfisch7000 (3. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

HHHHAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOO!
So, für alle die,die das Pontoon Boot Thema interressierte bin ich zurück........
......mit nem Kompletten Boot!......*ENDLICH!!!*
Es gab nämlich totalen Ärger mit der Bezugsfirma!
Ich hatte es ja bei Outdoorfishing bestellt,über einen Händler aus Itzehoe.
Nun wurde mir das 2004er Modell untergejubelt,obwohl ja das Nachfolgemodell,das 2005er(bessere und mehr Taschen/besserer Sitz)bestellt hatte!Nach vielen Telefonaten
mit Outdoorfishing,einigte man sich,das ich das Boot behalte und mir der Aktulle Sitz in 10-12 Werkstagen nachgeliefert wird!!!!
Ich habe seit März alle drei Wochen da angerufen und muste fast mit meinem Anwalt drohen,da hat es doch noch nach mehr als 6 Monaten geklappt!
Oh Wunder Oh Wunder 
Also nicht zu empfehlen der Laden......!

Naja,zurück zum Boot.Es hatte ja doch viele Bordies dieses Boot,Motor und der eventulle Selbstbau des Zubehörs interressiert!
Ich habe nun sehr laaaange an meinem Pontoon Boot gebastelt und nun ist es fertig!
Als Motor habe ich mich für den Endura 30 von Minn Kota entschieden!Laut GPS fahre ich so ca.4-7 kmh (Windabhängig)!Beim rudern sind es so 2,6 kmh!
So sieht das Boot ich der Usprünglichen Form aus http://www.creekcompany.com/indivdi...t=Pontoon+Boats
Und nun so.....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Sieht Klasse aus ! #6 
Glückwunsch.

Wenn ich das mal "live" sehe, würde ich gerne mal die Details in Augenschein nehmen. :m


----------



## platfisch7000 (3. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Also ich bin jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Boot!
Ich kann nun größere Strecken zurücklegen, bin schneller und wendiger!
Auf den Bildern kann man sehen wie ich alles aufgebaut habe und was für nützliche Sachen ich montiert habe,falls Jemand auch sowas für sein Boot machen möchte und etwas nicht so zu erkennen ist,IMMER FRAGEN!
Ich habe hinten auf den Gepäcktränger eine Kunstoffplatte montiert als Ablage und zur befestigung für :
--2 Kunstoffkisten für Kleidung und allerlei "Gedöns"(mit Deckel gegen Wasser/Regen)
--Klammpen,Ösen,Karabiener,Scheckel (Für Anker,Treibanker,Kescher,Fischgalgen,Karpfensack)
--Klemmablage für Kopfruten auf beiden Seiten(zum haltern der Paddel,die hängen da sonst immer beim Angeln so rum und schlagen durch Wellen immer gegens Boot!nerfte! 
--Motorhalterung (Spiegel) auch aus Kunstoffplatte (sind leichter als Alu und oxidieren nicht)
--Der Korb ist für meinen Anker und für meine Fische im Karpfensack wenn ich verlege
(sonst hängen die wie so ein treibanker im Wasser rum während ich fahre)
-- Der gelbe Kasten,ist ein Werkzeugkasten aus dem Baumarkt,da sind meine Gelakkus für Motor und Echolot untergebracht(Wasserdicht)
--Bootsrutenhalter für Rutentransport hinten neben Motor
--4 Bootsrutenhalter zum angeln/2 hinten auf meiner Ablageplatte/und 2 auf 2 kleineren Kunstoffplatten vorne bei den Ruderdollen.Auf diese Kunstoffplatten rechts und links an den Ruderdollen kann ich mit Klett kleine Schachteln für Kleinkram anbringen!(abnehmbar)
--Echolot im Kunstoffkasten(Wassergeschützt) mit mit Alugeberstange (alles abnehmbar)
--Halterung für Gaff am Stuhl und Rahmen 

Die beiden transparenten Kisten , der Batteriekoffer und der schwarze Korb für den Anker sind fest auf die Kunstoffplatte geschraubt!Aber diese Platte ist wiederum vom Rahmen abnehmbar!Es ist jetzt recht schwer zu erklähren ,aber es wird mit wenigen Handgriffen montiert!Der Rahmen ist nur für den Motorhalter durchbohrt worden,ansonsten lässt sich alles in den Ursprungszustand verwandeln!
Es sieht alles recht viel aus ,aber ich nehme in meinem Kombie immernoch zwei BBtler mit ohne Jetbag,oder Anhänger!

So sieht also mein Boot aus.......noch ein paar Foto's über Große,Transport und so weiter!
Wer Fragen hat Fragen!
Achso,zum Motor wo es ja drum ging ich war gestern auf der Ostsee und bin 4 Stunden
mit 50Ah gefahren (reine Fahrzeit)
So nun wießt Ihr bescheid!
Gurß
Plattfisch!


----------



## platfisch7000 (3. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Wieso kann ich nicht mehr als 5 Bilder Hoch laden und warum muß ich die so klein machen
(sind sonst zu groß?


----------



## oh-nemo (3. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Hey Plattfisch #6 
Astrein Dein Gefährt.
Du bist recht herzlich zum näxtn BellyBoat angeln eingeladen.
Dein Kudder muss ich wohl mal "inspizieren"


----------



## HD4ever (3. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

well done !!!!   wirklich gut gemacht ! :m


----------



## Hamsterson (4. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@plat000

Na das ist ja ein Ding. Respekt! 

Ich bastle auch an meinem neuen Pontoon, allerdings viel zu langsam. Habe erst die Schwimmkörper fertiggemacht. Für den Rahmen fehlen mir immer noch die passenden Aluröhre. Wo kauft man eigentlich sowas?


----------



## platfisch7000 (4. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ Hamsterson

Alurohre???????  !!!!!!!
Also was sie da so im Baumarkt anbieten ist nicht gerade viel und für Dein Vorhaben geeignet denke ich!
Also bei mir in der Gegend wüsste ich wo ich hinfahre!Aber in Kiel ?
Bei uns gibs Nordrohr heißt der Laden>>>gibs so ziehmlich alles an Rohre!
So Stahlgroßhandel haben auch viel Alu!
Ich habe mir mal ne Plattform zum Stippen aus Alu bauen lassen das war bei einer Firma die Aluminiumfasaden hergestellt haben>>>>die hatten auch so ziehmlich alles was es aus Alu gibt!Bei sowas würde ich mal nachfragen!
Industriegebiete mal abfahren wer was aus Alu herstellt!
Oder mal Alurohre oder Alurahmen eingeben,im Google!

Woraus machst Du denn nun überhaupt Deine Pontoons?

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## BellyEnte (4. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Ich würde dir aber raten nicht irgend eine Alulegierung zu kaufen denn nicht alle legierungen sind auch salzwasserbeständig und wenn man dann auch mal an der Küste ist denn geht es ganz fix mit dem Oxidieren!! Nur so ein Tipp|bla: 

Ich muss mal gucken ob ich herausbekomme wie die genaue Bezeichnung der Legierung ist |kopfkrat


----------



## Hamsterson (4. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@platfisch
Danke für den Tip. Ich versuche es bei den größeren Industriebetrieben nach Alu nachzufragen.
Meine Pontoons bestehen aus:
Hülle - 1100Denier Cordura
Schlauch - 0,5mm starke PVC-Folie. Ich weiss nicht ob die Dinger auch länger aushalten, hatte halt nichts passenderes gefunden. Ich fürchte auch, dass ich mit dem Auftrieb und folglich auch mit der Größe ein etwas übertrieben habe (Der Gesamtauftrieb ist etwa 200kg). In jedem Pontoon verbirgt sich noch ein Schlauch mit etwa 20kg Auftrieb (das aber nur für den Havariefall). Dazu kommt noch der möglichst einfacher Rahmen, Ruderdollen, Rudern, Sitz, 2 Rutenhalter und das war's. Ich versuche das Ganze bis aufs Nötigste zu reduzieren. Mal sehen, was es daraus wird.

@BellyEnte
Na da bin ich aber gespannt. Bis jetzt hatte ich allerdings keine große Auswahl, oder besser zu sagen gar keine. Deswegen nehme ich das, was ich nur finde.


----------



## platfisch7000 (5. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@Hamsterson
Hülle - 1100Denier Cordura

Cordura?????Was ist das? Wo kommt das her?

Würde mich mal Interressieren da ich mir irgendwann nochmal Pontoon's aus festem Werkstoff bauen will! Ohne Luft!


----------



## Hamsterson (5. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Cordura 

Mit den Gedanken, die Pontoons aus einem festen Stoff zu bauen, habe ich auch gespielt. Aber es ist bis jetzt nichts Kluges daraus geworden.


----------



## Frank 77 (5. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

vielleicht mit vielen kleinen styroporkügelchen fülllen !


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

BB´s aus festem Stoff zu bauen hat einen großenen Nachteil, die Teile nehmen doch immer viiiiel Platz weg im Auto.
Wenn man damit auf eine Tragkraft von "nur" 150Kg kommen will, sind das schon ernorme Teile aus Feststoff (Plastik, gefüllter Schlauch oder wie auch immer).

@ Hamsterson
Wo/Wie kommt man an das Material ran ?? Und wie günstig ist es ??


----------



## Reppi (5. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Geniales Teil !! :m 
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal am Wasser !
Einen "Kritik-Punkt" habe ich aber.......
Ich glaube, ich habe die ersten Fische schon am Galgen, wenn Du endlich im Wasser sitzt.... |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Mirco (5. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ plat000

sieht sehr durchdacht und professionell aus  #6 

Mich würde jestzt mal interessieren wieviel EUR Du insgesamt investiert hast, natürlich nur Material und Fremdkosten. Ich hoffe die Frage ist nichtzu indiskret  |kopfkrat 

Ich war ja vor kurzem mit meinem kleinen Schlauchboot und E-Mot draussen. Mittlerweile frag ich mich nämlich, ob eine gebrauchte "Gummiwurst" mit E-Mot nicht vom Komfort & Platzangebot das günstigste Preisleistungsverhältnis darstellt ohne dabei noch allzuviel zu basteln.  ;+ 

Im Vergleich zum Belly war es ne enorme Schlepperei, aber dafür hab ich auch ne Menge Gedöns dabei gehabt.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ Mirco

...dafür warst Du aber voll relaxt auf dem Wasser und konntest sogar noch "Abschleppdienste" leisten.
Hattest Du beim Fischen eigentlich geankert oder einen Treibanker draussen?


----------



## platfisch7000 (5. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ MikeFish

Ich weiss was Du meinst,aber es geht mir da um Folgendes.
Hier im AB wurde schon von platzenden BB's geschrieben!Ein Angelkollege von mir hatte es auch schonmal das plötzlich seine Naht aufging!Dann ist dann sehr schnell die Luft raus!
Ich dachte an feste Körper aus Styroporplatten....die zu nem großen Klotz zusammenkleben...dann auf die Form meiner Pontoons,sägen.....dann in der Mitte einmal druchschneiden(wegen Transport)......dann hätte ich pro Pontoon zwei spitze Klötze.....Pontoonhautreisverschluß auf....Schlauch raus....Klötze rein...!
Mein Anliegen hierbei ist,daß ich es unsinkbar machen würde!
Wenn ich mit anderen Kumpels fahre,dann Luftpontoons(Platzgründe Transport)
Hier ist die Sicherheit das ich nicht Alleine auf dem Wasser bin!
Fahre ich (z.B.im Winter) alleine nehme ich Festrumpf (genug Platz im Auto )
Es geht mir also um die Sicherheit,denn ich habe pro Seite nur eine Luftkammer und wenn ich nachher im November(bei der Wassertemp.hilft ne Weste nicht viel bzw lange) mal alleine Fahre würde ich mich Sicherer fühlen mit Festrumpf!

@ Reppi
He He der Spruch kommt mir wirklich bekannt vor!
Es ist schwer zu erklären und auf den Bildern zu sehen,aber es ist nicht vielmehr aufzubauen wie bei Deinem ODC!Das meinste bleibt auf der Hinteren Platte montiert!
Die beiden Rutenhalter links und rechts an den Dollen/Motor/Akku/und Echolot sind nur immer jedesmal ab und an zumontieren!
Ich habe so ne Aufbauzeit von 30-40 min vom ankommen mit PKW bis Losfahren mit dem Boot!Geht finde ich!Am längsten dauert es die Gurte der Pontoons an den Rahmen zu fummeln,aber kennst Du ja sicherlich!

@ Mirco
|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat    MMhhmmmm|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Nicht so ganz leicht zu sagen!
Ich habe ne gute Beziehung zu nem Händler und habe für vieles nen guten Kurs bekommen!
Ich versuche es mal nach Preisen ungefair aufzuführen!
---Boot 649€---Rutenhalter ca.70€---Kästen ca.20€---Klammpen und Schaekel ca.20€---Motor 165€---Echolot 289€---Schrauben, Kabelbinder und sonst so einiges ca.15€! das wären so 1230 Euro ca.! Ich habe nun so ca. 850-900 Euro bezahlt!
Diese Kunstoffplatten habe ich vom Bau,die haben mich nix gekostet!
Genauso habe ich nichts für Akkus (für Motor und Echo)Bezahlt,denn die bekomme ich umsonst!Schwimmweste,Anker und so weiter auch nicht eingerechnet,denn daß ist ja vom BB noch vorhanden(bei ´Dir ja Auch,denke ich!Neueinsteiger müßten es aber noch draufrechnen)

So bis dann Leute!


----------



## Hamsterson (5. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@Mike
Ich habe das Matherial bei ebay gekauft. 13€ für lfd. Meter bei 1600mm Breite. Ist nicht umsonst, aber deutlich günstiger als in den normalen Online-Läden.


----------



## platfisch7000 (5. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ Frank77
Hatte ich auch schonmal dran gedacht(Die Dinger die so als Schutz in Postpakete kommen)
Aber Guck mal was ich für MikeFish geschrieben habe.So wollte ich das ungefair machen,also nicht in einem Stück trans.
Bei dieser Idee müßte ich denn ja 3 Müllsäcke mit Syroporchips zum Wasser schleppen und befüllen!Dann sind sie alle nass nach dem Angeln und nach ein paar Tagen fängt
alles an zu schimmeln!
NNNNNNNNNNeeee dat gehdd gorrrnichh!


----------



## platfisch7000 (5. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ Mirco
Mit Deinem Endura 40 warst Du draußen?
Ich dachte Du wolltest das nicht ,weil der nicht Salzwassertauglich ist?


----------



## Hamsterson (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@platfisch
Aber wenn man die Styroporkugeln in den Schlauch reintut, dann wird es nichts mit dem feucht werden.  |supergri  Außerdem wiegt Styropor kaum etwas. Ich glaub', ich fühle meine Pontoons halbvoll mit den Dingern, damit man die noch knicken könnte.  |kopfkrat


----------



## platfisch7000 (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Doch die werden Feucht!Mein Luftschlauch wird ja auch dadrin nass!
Ich habe eine Haut(Außenhaut) mit einer Stärke von 840 Denier(oder wie das Heißt)
Und da drin ist dann eine Haut aus 420 Denier, in der ist dann mein eigentlicher Luftschlauch!
DAS IST IMMER ALLES NASS!
Die Haut soll Schutz bringen,für den Luftschlauch,aber nicht Wasserdicht sein!
Oder meinst Du den Eigentlichen Luftschlauch?Den würde ich nicht verhundsen!
Ich will Den Luftschlauch und die 420er Hülle rausnehmen,und darüf "irgendwas"
rein tun!


----------



## mot67 (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

wieso verhunzen? 
die styroporkugeln kannste doch einfach wieder aus dem schlauch rausholen.


----------



## platfisch7000 (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Meint Ihr jetzt.....Die Kugeln in den Luftschlauch tun und den Rest mit Luft beflüllen???
Soll ich die alle mit nem Trichter,durch das Ventil füllen???#c


----------



## Mirco (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ plat000,

ja ich war mit meinem Endura 40  im Salzwasser. Das hab ich diesem Deinen Thread zu verdanken  :m 

Letztenendes ist es wohl eine Sache der Pflege. Hab den Motor nach dem Fischen mit Süsswaser abgespült. Die Ostsee ist ja auch nicht so salzig.

Und ich bin nun guter Hoffnung, dass keine Dichtungsringe durch die Salzeinwirkungen spröde und undicht werden und der Mot. einen Schaden erleidet.

Wobei ich mir immer noch sicher bin, das von einer Verwendung dieses Mot. im Salzwasser abgeraten wurde, aber egal.

Jedenfalls ist es eine komfortable Angelegenheit mit Mot.!!!
Wenn man damit nicht ewigweit auf die offene See fährt halte ich das ganze auch für eine sichere Sache.

Ich brauch mit dem ganzen Gerödel auch so 30 - 45 Min. bis zum Wassern. Ätzend schwer ist dieser 100 Ah Akku. Da fallen mir immer wieder die Arme ab.

Jedenfalls werd ich im Okt./Nov. mal ne Runde schleppen. Dazu bau ich mir noch Rutenhalter. 


Zu den Kosten:

Alter Verwalter das Boot hat einen stolzen Preis. 
Für EUR 649,00 bekommt man ja auch schon ein gutes Schlauchboot. 
Mir gings eigentlich auch nur ums Boot. Mot. (& Echo) sind auch beim Schlauchboot notwendig.

Mein betagte und nicht eines Vergleiches würdige Gummiwurst hat mich EUR 100,00 gekostet. Da waren noch 2 russische AB-Mot. bei - mit Tank am Mot., das ist wohl klekram- die sind wohl auch nix mehr wert.

Über kurz oder lang werd ich mir wohl mind. eine gebrauchte +3,3 m Gummiwurst mit 5 PS Mot. zulegen.


----------



## HD4ever (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

bei den Kleinanzeigen gibts grad nen kleinen 2,5 PS Motor .....  
damit kann dann bestimmt was Wasserski gefahren werden ... :m


----------



## platfisch7000 (6. September 2005)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

@ Mirco
Habe gerade vor ner Woche mit dem Bootshändler hier aus Itzehoe gesprochen,der meint auch das der Einsatz im Salzwasser kein Problem ist!Bei den Salzwassertauglichen Modellen,sind nur ein paar Außenteile anders(z.B Die Schrauben für die Befestigung am Motorspiegel) Ansonsten ist es egal im was für Wasser er benutzt wird,es darf ja eh kein Wasser reinkommen! Die Außenteile schön unter'm Wasserhahn abspühlen und dann gibt es noch ein Pflegespräy,daß ein Teflonbeschichtung entwickelt.Das werde ich mir für die korrosionsgefährdeten Teile holen!

Plattfisch!


----------



## platfisch7000 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Hallo!
So lange habe ich überlegt und gebastellt,wenn ich das hier so lese!
Und nun knapp ein Jahr später ist alles über den Haufen geworfen !
Ich will mein Pontoon Boat verkaufen!
Und en Motor um den es hier ging leider auch!
Brauchen tue ich es nicht mehr weil ich mir ein richtiges Motorboot gekauft habe!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89779

MfG Plattfisch


----------



## Alibaba-Waller (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

Hallo,
wieviel kostet solch eine Batterie ? Ich benutze zur Zeit eine Autobatterie, die aber sehr schnell abbaut, und dann keinen vernünftigen vorschub mehr hat .hast du Gelbatterieen,die bezahlbar sind ?
MFG
Alibaba-Waller


----------



## platfisch7000 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*



Alibaba-Waller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wieviel kostet solch eine Batterie ? Ich benutze zur Zeit eine Autobatterie, die aber sehr schnell abbaut, und dann keinen vernünftigen vorschub mehr hat .hast du Gelbatterieen,die bezahlbar sind ?
> MFG
> Alibaba-Waller



Ja,hab ich!
Muß aber nun schlafen gehen|wavey: 
Ich schreibe Dir Morgen mal ne PN!


----------



## platfisch7000 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: welcher außenborder für's ponton boot?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1645170#post1645170


----------

